# Fogging shield ?



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok, short of buying a heated shield what can I do to keep my shield from fogging up on my helmut? I have tried to keep it cracked open just a bit but still fogs up...Any Ideas? 

Thanks Ben


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Rain-X makes a fog-x I think, also you local snomobile shop should sell some anti-fog stuff........Mack.....but it would be worth the investment to get a heated shield in my eyes,,,its the only way to go......Mack


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Get the heated shield. I wouldn't ride without one. Being able to see is priceless for saftey!!!


----------



## rock bass hunter (Feb 24, 2006)

I battled for years with my shield fogging, Crack this, open this, ride with shield completely off, googles, put this on it...

The electric shield really is the way to go.

Good luck


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

or buy a bombardier modular helmet. you will NOT need a heated shield in this helmet. it diverts ALL air flow out of the helmet nothing to fog up then.


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

ozzgood2001 said:


> or buy a bombardier modular helmet. you will NOT need a heated shield in this helmet. it diverts ALL air flow out of the helmet nothing to fog up then.


 Modular's are the only way to go. Up front cost is big, but for comfort, less problems, it's definitely well worth the price tag. Save a few bucks for next year, or hit the sales this year.

Sean


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

You can get good deals on the modulars on ebay sometimes. My wife and I both have Ski-Doo modulars and they never fog on us.

Other than the clips for the breath mask being prone to breaking their great hemets.

Ryan


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

just spend the money and upgrade


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

don't wanna spend the money...
toothpaste on the inside
or shave cream too....


----------



## Fish Stalker (May 15, 2005)

Shaving cream has helped me out. Since I used it I rarely fog up.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Another vote for heated shield. I couldnt ride without it. 

On another note, If the shield on your helmet or the wind shield on your machine gets a little nasty with fine scratches try spraying on plege and wiping off with a nice clean dry cloth. works well.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

The cheap way out would be to buy one of the breath deflecting
face masks. There are several brands on the market. They go 
around your nose and mouth and deflect your breath down out 
of the bottom of the helmet. That combined with fog-x works very
well. And much cheaper than a new helmet or electric sheild.

IMO the modular helmet is the best solution, but very expensive.
I have seen people have way too many problems with the electric
sheilds.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

I like a dirtbike helmet with googles.Sometimes they fog for a split second but as soon as you start moving the clear right up.


----------



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

Do you have a breath deflector in the helmet now ? If you don't get on.

Starting now til the end of the season is a great time to get a modular helmet. They can be had for less than $150 without the heated shield.


----------



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

I just saw www.DennisKirk.com has a modular helmet on clearance for less than $100.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Rode ONCE without the heated sheild on my HJC... never again. It's the only way to go.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I broke down and purchased a new Arctic Cat helmut with heated shield....I must say it works very nice...

Thanks for your input 

Ben


----------



## arcticcatet71 (Mar 7, 2007)

try the snowcross helmets... no chance for the googles to fog unless your crying and the only way i think you'd be crying is if you couldnt ride anymore.... plus they are a lot cheaper in most cases.... i love mine


----------

